# Red light cameras



## mariomike (27 May 2009)

http://www.nationalpost.com/related/topics/story.html?id=1628131
http://www.nationalpost.com/related/topics/story.html?id=1626738
"With the windows up and the air conditioning on and the music full blast and they're on the cellphone, chances are they're not going to be listening to the siren."


----------

